# Can I take something other than paracetamol ?



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Jan

I hate taking any sort of medicine while I am pregnant but I have been taking paracetamol for several weeks now (am35+5 with twins) as I am in agony with period type pains and stretching pains - all checked out by GP and told is normal  

I just wondered if I could take the odd nurofen as I really am so uncomfortable now 

I know I only have 2 weeks left to go but just don't feel I can get through it without some more pain relief  

Cheers for reading 

xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

No you can't take nurofen or ibuprofen in pregnancy (but you can once you have delivered). Occasionally hospital drs and some GPs will prescribe a codeine based analgesic, ie solpadol or codeine phophate. But *You should not take this without medical advice* as other potential causes need to be ruled out first. 
Good luck
Jan


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OK 

Thanks for replying Jan


----------

